# Rivendell Atlantis



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I like it so far. Will do a longer test tomorrow. Any other Atlantii out there?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, and bar tape color nominations now being accepted.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

26" wheels?


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

MB1 said:


> 26" wheels?


It looks like it. Are you going on a tour?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Brooks tape would be the obvious choice. I found it rather uncomfortable, but it might work for you. Other than that, I always nominate classy white. Celestish/green might look nice as well. 

Black is boring. But like the little dress, it goes with everything.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I see somebody knows their bottle cages, very sweet. 

Remember the one important rule of bar tape; do not try and match your frame color. Anything green is out, no matter how close it is. 

I would go white, obviously. Or natural tan.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

MB1 said:


> 26" wheels?


Yessir.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

RedRex said:


> I see somebody knows their bottle cages, very sweet.
> 
> Remember the one important rule of bar tape; do not try and match your frame color. Anything green is out, no matter how close it is.
> 
> I would go white, obviously. Or natural tan.


I love the look of white new, but over time it gets a little ratty. Might clash with the cream accents, too. I kind of want to get the crazy Cinelli tape with white, purple and pink.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Art853 said:


> It looks like it. Are you going on a tour?


I'd like to do that someday, but not anytime soon. I just wanted an Atlantis.  It will probably see some use for overnighters and camping trips and maybe longer brevets (if I can manage to get myself in gear for 2010).


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Just got a Supernova - they are fantastic! What dynamo hub are you using?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigman said:


> Just got a Supernova - they are fantastic! What dynamo hub are you using?


SON 28. Actually, I am thinking of ditching the Supernova--I think I'm blinding oncoming (esp. bike) traffic. I need to mount the light lower, too.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I nominate orange cork because the two colors are gorgeous together. I love your Atlantis btw.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

sky blue tape. nice looking ride.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

commutenow said:


> I nominate orange cork because the two colors are gorgeous together. I love your Atlantis btw.


That's too funny--I just got back from a ride during which I picked up some orange cork tape.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

For tape I'd either go with a fairly dark brown or black. Black is always safe, it's always available, looks good with everything, never looks dirty.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

No Supernova taillight, it looks like? I haven`t heard anything about how they work, but I love their compactness- would be great under the saddle if not using a saddle bag.

Nice looking bike. I sure wouldn`t mind having one.

EDIT: Hey, why don`t you go for the "mean" look and wrap your bars with barbed wire in hemp twine fasion! Or maybe that wrap would be better suited to a Fargo.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Natural tan cork tape would look nice with the existing tires. I always like the Atlantis but geometry was off for me. It should make a great touring bike.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

If you wrap the bars in the orange cork please post a picture!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

commutenow said:


> If you wrap the bars in the orange cork please post a picture!


Good suggestion!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> No Supernova taillight, it looks like? I haven`t heard anything about how they work, but I love their compactness- would be great under the saddle if not using a saddle bag.
> 
> Nice looking bike. I sure wouldn`t mind having one.
> 
> EDIT: Hey, why don`t you go for the "mean" look and wrap your bars with barbed wire in hemp twine fasion! Or maybe that wrap would be better suited to a Fargo.


There was a Riv Reader where bars were wrapped in jute--maybe just because.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

rcnute said:


> Good suggestion!


Oh, I want one. I'd want a 64 cm - 66 cm, and they only make them up to 61 cm now. Plus, I have 4 bikes. And there's those 3 kids to put through college.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Reynolds531 said:


> Oh, I want one. I'd want a 64 cm - 66 cm, and they only make them up to 61 cm now. Plus, I have 4 bikes. And there's those 3 kids to put through college.


College=overrated!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow the orange is better than gorgeous and it makes your Atlantis sexy!


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*I've got one*

And it has been one or two places in this big wide world:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

oarsman said:


> And it has been one or two places in this big wide world:


That one was definitely an inspiration!


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

If you need a cheaper version of this I can recommend the Sam Hillborne also made by Rivendell but half the price because it made in Taiwan not Japan. Basically an Atlantis with 650B wheels and a little lighter frame. These are they type bikes that Rivendell does very well.

So, cool. Guys who only ride a carbon fiber frame with no clearance and focus only on going fast have no clue what they are missing.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Fai Mao said:


> So, cool. Guys who only ride a carbon fiber frame with no clearance and focus only on going fast have no clue what they are missing.


I got an LHT 2 months ago and I agree with your statement...that being said I also rode a carbon race bike for a year and going that fast with that little energy also has its perks.

We're all missing something


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

rcnute, the bike looks great. Had I viewed this earlier I would have suggested brown cloth tape but the orange looks great. Your tire choice is good, I'm currently running the 700c version of those tires on my Hilsen and have no complaints.


----------



## 7speed (Oct 16, 2006)

Fai Mao said:


> If you need a cheaper version of this I can recommend the Sam Hillborne also made by Rivendell but half the price because it made in Taiwan not Japan. Basically an Atlantis with 650B wheels and a little lighter frame. .


Yes, but the size 56 and 60 bikes have 700c wheels. The small people get the 650b (sizes 48 and 52).


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I always associate that bike with mustache bars and a harlequin wrap.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have your Atlantis as my screensaver.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

7speed said:


> Yes, but the size 56 and 60 bikes have 700c wheels. The small people get the 650b (sizes 48 and 52).



Grant Petersen sizes bikes really big. I am basiclly 6 foot. He would have put me on a 56 or 60 CM frame. I got the 52 from one of the associated dealers. When I looked at the top tube length of the 52 it was as long as most 58 CM frames and that was a bit of a reach unless you put a bar like goes on an old 3-speed on the frame. So, I have the 650B wheels which are the only problematic part of the bike since there are not many tires that size available in the rual parts of Asia I sometime tour in. I'd have actually preffered the standard MTB type 650C that the Atlantis uses.

I am not normally given to gushing but this is a great frame for the jobs it is designed to do. I had been riding a 30+ year-old Dawes Galaxy with Nervar lugs that finally died a few years ago and using a converted racing frame for the last several years before this. 

I am sure I look like a complete idiot when riding this bike because I know I have a big stupid grin from ear to ear.

Here is a picture. Notice the seat post. Grant Petersen would say that this is an innordinate amount of expossed post.

<a href="https://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a117/Phil_hk/Sam%20Hillborne/?action=view&current=LeftSide.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a117/Phil_hk/Sam%20Hillborne/th_LeftSide.jpg" border="0" alt="Left side" ></a>

I have a nice collection of NOS Suntour parts on this except for the crank and hubs. It is a 24 speed setup because chains and cogs for those are much easier to get in rural China or Thailand


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a triathlon bike as well. I am aquainted with speed.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

rcnute said:


> SON 28. Actually, I am thinking of ditching the Supernova--I think I'm blinding oncoming (esp. bike) traffic. I need to mount the light lower, too.


How's the E3 working? Is there any way to dim it, or is it just on/off?


----------



## 7speed (Oct 16, 2006)

Fai Mao said:


> I'd have actually preffered the standard MTB type 650C that the Atlantis uses.


650c? According to Sheldon, that's ISO 571, or the size used on tri bikes (sometimes) or for road bikes for small riders. The Atlantis (in smaller sizes) uses the mountain bike 26" wheel, ISO 559.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

I meant the standard Mountain Bike 26, whatever that is.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That is a killer bike. Sure to take you to many wonderful places.


----------

